# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Canned Replies

## Bob Phillips

I just noticed the 'Canned Replies' dropdown today, nice touch.

Could I ask that a snippet on how to enter array formulas be added? It could save a lot of typing.

----------


## NBVC

Hmmmm... I don't see that dropdown anywhere  :Confused:   How do you access it?

----------


## Bob Phillips

When I hit 'Reply To Thread', it is up above the icon bar, just below the Quick Reply' bar.

----------


## NBVC

That's funny, you must be one of the select few who see that, or I am one of the select few who do not see that.

----------


## Bob Phillips

How odd. Tell me how I can embed a pic, and I will post an image.

----------


## NBVC

I usually just do a print screen a save as a .jpg and upload as attachment.... I don't have much luck with the <img> method.  we went through that here: http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...u-do-that.html

here's how I see it attached...  maybe you are a moderator in disguise  :Wink:

----------


## Bob Phillips

Well as you can see I get that dropdown

Canned Replies.png

----------


## NBVC

Very interesting... maybe it is a browser thing... I am currently on Firefox 10.0.1

I just check on an older version of I.E. and don't see it there either...

----------


## Bob Phillips

I am using Chrome.

----------


## NBVC

... another EF mystery.....

----------


## Bob Phillips

I also have Firefox 12 on another machine, I see it there too. And on IE 8.0. Most odd.

Anyway, we digress. Can anyone add a snippet for me?

----------


## shg

I see it in IE8

----------


## Marcol

I get access to it with Firefox and IE9

It's supposed to be accessible to all  "Forum Vetrans?", "Gurus","Mods" & "Admin" according to Arlette.

----------


## NBVC

... i guess I am not loved....  :Frown:

----------


## Mordred

I just got on with IE8 after using Chrome and I cannot see any Canned Replies.

----------


## NBVC

So you don't see them in either of the 2 browsers?

----------


## Mordred

No I do not.

----------


## NBVC

Well, that can only mean one thing.... :evil:  ... the blacklist rears its ugly head.....

----------


## Mordred

I think you are right!

----------


## JapanDave

None for me.

----------


## arlu1201

NBVC, 

We had extended the invitation to you to join the Forum Veterans but you declined, hence you are not able to see the canned replies.

----------


## Andy Pope

To answer your question Bob.
Goto to your User CP and check the list of links on the left.

MySettings.jpg

----------


## Bob Phillips

As I had not set the existing items I had assumed it was a board set of values. I can see the value of having a global set and personal extensions, but I still think array entering would help many of us so could/should be global. But thanks, I can update it now.

----------


## royUK

So now if anyone who is a veteran decides to change the canned replies they can. Nice touch, I remember them being screwed up before & having to redo them all when I was admin & that was when Canned Replies were restricted & the owners suddenly allowed any mod to change them.

----------


## arlu1201

The veterans cannot edit the existing rules.

----------


## NBVC

According to Marcol....





> It's supposed to be accessible to all  "Forum Vetrans?", "Gurus","Mods" & "Admin" according to Arlette.



Last time I looked I was in the "Gurus" list....  anyway doesn't matter.

----------


## arlu1201

Marcol has it 75% right - its the forum veterans, admins & mods who have access to the canned replies.

----------


## NBVC

That's fine! Whatever!

----------


## Marcol

Hmm?

So a "Forum Guru" is not necessarily a "Forum Vetran", and a "Forum Vetran" need not be a "Forum Guru".
Who decides?
Surely NBVC qualifies under anyones' stretch of the imagination? 

It's a bit Monty Python-ish to have him excluded just because he's Canadian! ...  :Wink:

----------


## royUK

It's more that he is an ex-mod. I can't see them either & Simon & myself added them

----------


## NBVC

Thanks Marcol... don't worry about it.  They get their highs on these nuances, hoping it pisses people off...

----------


## arlu1201

As i said before, NBVC was invited but he didnt want to be part of the Veterans.  Hence, he is not seeing the canned messages.

----------


## Domski

Oooh, do you get a flat cap and pewter tankard for being a forum veteran?

Dom

----------


## martindwilson

yep,got mine in the post last week, i'm sitting here with cap on and supping a beer from the tankard.

----------


## JapanDave

> yep,got mine in the post last week, i'm sitting here with cap on and supping a beer from the tankard.



Martin , considering I am sloshed right now, I am ordering you to post in the The official (unofficial) beer thread.

----------


## ConneXionLost

Hmmm, that is very strange.  I don't recall being "invited" to join the veteran's forum, yet I'm a Forum Guru and an ex-Mod.

Arlette, would you please explain why I was overlooked?  Or, have you added me to the "Blacklist" as well?

----------


## arlu1201

CX,

As i have stated before, i am not adding anyone to the blacklist.  It happens at the server level.

Our list of Veterans is not a closed list.  Any members wanting to be part of it can surely ask to be added.  Do you want to be part of this group?

----------


## Domski

Me, me, me!!!

Dom

----------


## Bob Phillips

Jesus, what have I started? Raising all of these tired old battles all over again. I saw a good feature, and all I wanted was to save some typing.

----------


## NBVC

Your _Canned_ Replies question opened a _Can_ of worms  :Wink:

----------


## Mordred

I'd like to know what exactly a forum veteran is?  To me, a veteran is someone with a minimum time served so what are those requirements?

----------


## JapanDave

Awsome, my IP was blocked . probably b/c I posted in the "I am not posting here any more" thread. So I have to turn to a VPN to post here. Thanks very much.

----------


## Mordred

> As i have stated before, i am not adding anyone to the blacklist.  It happens at the server level.



These things don't "just happen" because the server wants to do it.

----------


## day92

> These things don't "just happen" because the server wants to do it.



HAHAHAHA :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ConneXionLost

> CX,
> 
> As i have stated before, i am not adding anyone to the blacklist.  It happens at the server level.
> 
> Our list of Veterans is not a closed list.  Any members wanting to be part of it can surely ask to be added.  Do you want to be part of this group?



Arlette,

Adding users to the Blacklist happens at the server level???  Wow, that must be some interesting piece of code.  Please ask the "Tech Team" to post that code!  I'm sure many here would love to see it.

My point regarding the Veterans forum concerns how it is being administrated.  Defining the forum as "a forum for those who have reached Guru or Mod or otherwise Senior status" is one thing; but that isn't what it is.  If it was, then everyone would have automatic access the moment they reached Guru status (whether they wanted to take advantage of that access or not).  It has been limited to invitation only by a chosen few, and by that prejudicial nature, is alienating many in this community.  Now you are saying it's okay for me to ask permission to be invited?  Okay, I will say yes; but not just for myself, I ask that all Gurus, Mods, Ex-Mods, & Seniors be given access.  Stop the "invitation only" crap, it's insulting.

----------


## jaslake

@ arlu1201

Yes, I'd like to be added. I have my "own" canned replies that I keep in a NotePad Folder...it saves typing but is cumbersome to access on the fly.  Canned Replies would be nice to have access to.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Attempting to keep this thread on topic, the discussion relating to banning has been moved to a separate thread.

----------

